# Ant with 4 mouths to feed goes from $658 to $58 per week after supplement expired



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://money.yahoo.com/millions-americans-scrape-benefits-expire-100018149.html


> A single mother of three children, Sandra Bivin of Denver, Colorado, is now being forced to try to survive on $58 per week on unemployment since the $600 per week expanded unemployment benefits expired on 26 July.
> 
> It is not easy.
> 
> Before the pandemic hit, Bivin worked as a driver for Uber and Lyft ...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah well Sandra Bivin should be happy though that Denver along with CO leaders who locked the city/county/state down along with those in congress who went to one of their very expensive homes will be just fine. Maybe Hollywood can step up? Oh wait that's their money and virtual signaling they care while wearing a mask is good enough.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

She also worked part time accounting.

just goes to show most of the wages are not up to par with growth of assets (real estate and stocks) since 2008.

by 2009 the market was on its way to what analysts called in 2019 a ten year bull run.

people living paycheck to paycheck stretched to having to work jobs like Uber/Lyft to make ends meet?

there is something inherently wrong with the way this system runs.

I’m not in accounting but I like things to add up. How does doling our all the crap (including the little things like a $5 Starbucks coffee or $10 Philz coffee) to people who on average, make $50-60k per person gross??

we’re looking at this all wrong.

pandemic sucks. Couldn’t control that.

the lack of savings people have? Controllable.

clearly the outputs we expect people to be picking up doesn’t support the wages we dole out. And, thus credit is greatly accelerated and things like layaways for a $50 shirt at urban outfitters brought back.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> https://money.yahoo.com/millions-americans-scrape-benefits-expire-100018149.html


Those in power, those that make decisions for us,
Really do not care.
Not even the media is doing much reporting on the
Unemployment because their readers don't care.

Next 3 months it's all about Crazy Joe and Tweeting Trump.
After the election the unemployed will be viewed as
Outcasts, Lazy & Stupid


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

2JoshH said:


> Not even the media is doing much reporting on the
> Unemployment because their readers don't care.


All front page of the websites. Less portraying opinions as facts thanks.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> All front page of the websites. Less portraying opinions as facts thanks.


Still, nobody in authority cares.
Heck, Congress went on vacation 
as you were getting evicted.

The $600 Weekly supplement was excessive. 
Now, recipients have to deal with
the public outrage & blow back
of poor workers Taking more &#128176;
to sit on their butts
While everyone else is working


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

2JoshH said:


> Still, nobody in authority cares.
> Heck, Congress went on vacation
> as you were getting evicted.
> 
> ...


I don't understand the $600 being too much money &#129335;&#127995;‍♂ Wasn't that whole point ??? To pay you enough that you would be willing to stay home and not spread the super deadly virus &#129440;????? Now we realize the virus is weak AF and so the narrative switches to lazy outcasts not willing to work.

I stayed home and took the money because $750 was what I averaged every week on Lyft. Take away what I spend on gas and maintenance , it was a no brainer...stay home and stop the spread.

I always knew I'd be going back to gig work when things mellowed out. I saved close to 10k. I'm currently awaiting the final stimulus and then I will start back up with deliveries. Just saving the miles on my car while I can . I put 60K miles on my newer car doing lyft in less than 18 months. It was a rip off .

I was done with rideshare once the masks were required. I cancelled my commercial insurance and here we are ... a week later it's all shutting down anyway. I'm as concerned as all of you! Uber bought Postmates so you know that app will get worse. It's not looking good.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

2JoshH said:


> Those in power, those that make decisions for us,
> Really do not care.
> Not even the media is doing much reporting on the
> Unemployment because their readers don't care.
> ...


And this is the sad part. I'm really surprised at how complacent people are and just accepting it. We pay the government taxes to provide services for times like this. Instead, you got people fighting over how much to give people that need the money during a global pandemic.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

ldriva said:


> And this is the sad part. I'm really surprised at how complacent people are and just accepting it. We pay the government taxes to provide services for times like this. Instead, you got people fighting over how much to give people that need the money during a global pandemic.


The only thing New is history not learned.
Throughout the centuries
Nobody gives a shit about the poor
Because
1. They don't contribute to the tax base, they take
2. Rich view the poor as Stupid and Lazy
3. Poor folk don't vote
https://www.floridaphoenix.com/2020...-elections-yet-it-doesnt-have-to-be-that-way/https://www.equaltimes.org/ever-fewer-people-vote-in-poor?lang=en#.Xz6pBxpq2f0


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Maybe Hollywood can step up? Oh wait that's their money and virtual signaling they care while wearing a mask is good enough.


Why should Hollywood feel the need to step up? After all...

"Covid is the great equalizer."








jeanocelot said:


> https://money.yahoo.com/millions-americans-scrape-benefits-expire-100018149.html


I guess even though she's free, she's still a slave...

In the mind.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If 2020 has taught us anything, it should have been something we should have known all along. You can only depend on yourself, not anyone else, much less the government. Be self-reliant.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> If 2020 has taught us anything, it should have been something we should have known all along. You can only depend on yourself, not anyone else, much less the government. Be self-reliant.


It has also taught us that "freedom" doesn't mean cherishing our rights, and accepting those rights with a humble responsibility.

Instead, it means you get to be a dangerous jackass towards everyone else, because, ya know...the Constitution!!!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

rkozy said:


> It has also taught us that "freedom" doesn't mean cherishing our rights, and accepting those rights with a humble responsibility.
> 
> Instead, it means you get to be a dangerous jackass towards everyone else, because, ya know...the Constitution!!!


And look where that got us? Sold to citizens as trading freedom for security. What we get is neither.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> She also worked part time accounting.
> 
> just goes to show most of the wages are not up to par with growth of assets (real estate and stocks) since 2008.
> 
> ...


People never talk about inflation any more. When I was a much younger man, it was a point of discussion often. We have been in an aggressive inflatory period for the last 13 years, and it is only going to get steeper as we move forward

Even Warren Buffet is buying gold.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> People never talk about inflation any more. When I was a much younger man, it was a point of discussion often. We have been in an aggressive inflatory period for the last 13 years, and it is only going to get steeper as we move forward
> 
> Even Warren Buffet is buying gold.


It's always on my mind. Not just the amount I have but what that translates to for purchasing power. I don't care if it's $1, or $1000000. It's what that $ can buy for me now, and going forward.

it's also why I think it's funny that people consider in the Bay Area at least, not the outskirts, making $200k is rich when it's just middle class at best.

And yes, I do not make $200k currently and am poor and am fine with that. I am working towards getting more $$.

(it's also not because I'm in a high cost of living. Medical expenses and traveling expenses Isn't going to change... having a $50k income is great when you're middle of America but getting that surgery or going through chemo isn't drastically cheaper in middle of America vs bay area)


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> https://money.yahoo.com/millions-americans-scrape-benefits-expire-100018149.html


These articles are always dripping with people that made bad decisions in life. "Single mother of three" "grandmother with sole custody of 11 year old" etc etc.

Some people just make awful choices, and then wonder why they land in the position they are in.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> These articles are always dripping with people that made bad decisions in life. "Single mother of three" "grandmother with sole custody of 11 year old" etc etc.
> 
> Some people just make awful choices, and then wonder why they land in the position they are in.


Bad things happen to good people but *Most people* spend an inordinate amount of time and energy sabotaging their own joy and happiness,


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> https://money.yahoo.com/millions-americans-scrape-benefits-expire-100018149.html


It'd be MUCH easier if she didn't have 4 kids.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Why should Hollywood feel the need to step up? After all...
> 
> "Covid is the great equalizer."
> 
> ...


She is going too HELL. She epitomizes everyhing that is WRONG with HELLYWOOD. So strange an EVIL


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GOOD TO HEAR FROM THE INCEL MOVEMENT

Call me in twenty years when you see you first Vagi na,


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> GOOD TO HEAR FROM THE INCEL MOVEMENT
> 
> Call me in twenty years when you see you first Vagi na,


Somebody had too many spiked seltzers.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't understand the $600 being too much money &#129335;&#127995;‍♂ Wasn't that whole point ??? To pay you enough that you would be willing to stay home and not spread the super deadly virus &#129440;????? Now we realize the virus is weak AF and so the narrative switches to lazy outcasts not willing to work.
> 
> I stayed home and took the money because $750 was what I averaged every week on Lyft. Take away what I spend on gas and maintenance , it was a no brainer...stay home and stop the spread.
> 
> ...


The $600 just came about because so many states have ancient computer systems and couldn't handle varying the extra money for each applicant. But yeah, the whole point of the extra money was to cover your lost income so that you would stay home. I think that now 5 months in, where we all have access to masks etc, there is a difference between not having job to go back to yet, and just deciding to stay home because you can. Example: If the $600 came back, I could as an Uber driver just decide to stay home again, but there's no need for me to actually stay home - there's plenty of trips available in my market. And at what point do you tell people to accept that their former job is gone and that they just need to go get a new one?



Amos69 said:


> GOOD TO HEAR FROM THE INCEL MOVEMENT
> 
> Call me in twenty years when you see you first Vagi na,


I really don't understand the Incels, lol. Have you looked around and seen the types of people that have found partners?? There's literally someone out there for anyone. Especially with all the dating apps. If you can't find someone, it's definitely YOU.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> The $600 just came about because so many states have ancient computer systems and couldn't handle varying the extra money for each applicant. But yeah, the whole point of the extra money was to cover your lost income so that you would stay home. I think that now 5 months in, where we all have access to masks etc, there is a difference between not having job to go back to yet, and just deciding to stay home because you can. Example: If the $600 came back, I could as an Uber driver just decide to stay home again, but there's no need for me to actually stay home - there's plenty of trips available in my market. And at what point do you tell people to accept that their former job is gone and that they just need to go get a new one?
> 
> 
> I really don't understand the Incels, lol. Have you looked around and seen the types of people that have found partners?? There's literally someone out there for anyone. Especially with all the dating apps. If you can't find someone, it's definitely YOU.


But there aren't enough jobs to go around because we didn't take care of the virus. That made this job losses permanent. People shouldn't have to starve until they're able to find something else. If Congress was really serious about making sure people could work, they would handle the virus and invest in programs where people can retrain and reskill. But they rather give corporations welfare benefits so here we are.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ldriva said:


> But there aren't enough jobs to go around because we didn't take care of the virus. That made this job losses permanent. People shouldn't have to starve until they're able to find something else. If Congress was really serious about making sure people could work, they would handle the virus and invest in programs where people can retrain and reskill. But they rather give corporations welfare benefits so here we are.


I agree with what you say about making sure pple can work and handle the virus.

but the government gave more cash to people than corporate welfare.

giving away cash isn't going to do anything big, and as we can see quickly runs out.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

ldriva said:


> But there aren't enough jobs to go around because we didn't take care of the virus. That made this job losses permanent. People shouldn't have to starve until they're able to find something else. If Congress was really serious about making sure people could work, they would handle the virus and invest in programs where people can retrain and reskill. But they rather give corporations welfare benefits so here we are.


I agree that there aren't 30m job openings out there. But there are job openings.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

ldriva said:


> But there aren't enough jobs to go around because we didn't take care of the virus. That made this job losses permanent. People shouldn't have to starve until they're able to find something else. If Congress was really serious about making sure people could work, they would handle the virus and invest in programs where people can retrain and reskill. But they rather give corporations welfare benefits so here we are.


What does handle the virus mean? The US has a better death rate per million than many other countries that dabbled in full lockdown or not locking down at all. It kind of seems like the virus is just going to do its thing, whether you hide in a closet or a go out and buy groceries. Had we (Gov Cuomo) taken better care of our nursing homes, our death per million would be even better.

And let's be honest. The US is a) a very unhealthy place and b) probably has 15-20 million MORE people living here than being counted. So our rate is probably better.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> She is going too HELL. She epitomizes everyhing that is WRONG with HELLYWOOD. So strange an EVIL


Nah, those eyebrows are totally normal.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Sometimes these things are out of our control. I'm 54, and have been in IT most of my life. I worked for one company which went bankrupt about 4 years ago. In the area I live, ERP Business Analyst jobs (my position for the past 15 or so years) are very hard to come by for some reasons. When that company went bankrupt, it was sold in auction, and I was let go. It took me 6 months to find a job making $12,000 a year less than I made previously. That's how I got into rideshare, as I needed to do something to supplement what I had. But the new company was growing, opening new locations, it seemed like a solid job. And I could rideshare on weekends, which made up most of the difference. 

Fast forward to the virus hitting. I had to stop rideshare as I have some of the higher risk factors (age, weight, etc.) and my wife does not have a good immune system and has other health issues. As the most recent company was an automotive supplier, when the auto plants shut down, so did we. All three of my primary locations, two in TN and one in FL, were closed. Because of this, I was laid off for 5 out of 6 weeks. When we came back, I started going into the plant again. I did that for a month, but then they announced closing one of the TN locations. After that was announced, they decided they did not need someone in this area any longer (one of 3 locations that they have or are in the process of closing), and I was permanently let go. 

Yes, I'm sure I could go work fast food or retail. That's going to pay nowhere near where it needs to pay, unless I was to get into management (I did assistant manage a fast food restaurant for 3 years when we first moved here, after I lost my airline job following 9/11). Every job I apply to seems to have over 100 applicants, some as many as 500 or more. 

So, how is any of this my fault? Because I wasn't good enough to make them keep me on? I don't know why, I was getting things done when I was there, so I don't believe it was performance based that got me let go. I can't fall back on rideshare as I did before, as we still have 1500 - 2200 new cases daily statewide, most in the metro areas where I would need to go to do rideshare reasonably.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Nah, those eyebrows are totally normal.
> View attachment 501300


For the life of me I don't understand women like this. Do they honestly think that this looks good???


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> For the life of me I don't understand women like this. Do they honestly think that this looks good???


They go crazy with the eyeliner, doin them angel wings and go to town on their brows after &#128514;&#128586;&#129335;&#127995;‍♀.

Can't find the still where milhouse dad apologizes for being late because his wife had to put on her brows &#128586;&#128586;


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

2JoshH said:


> Those in power, those that make decisions for us,
> Really do not care.
> Not even the media is doing much reporting on the
> Unemployment because their readers don't care.
> ...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

She has no one to blame but herself.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"_A single mother of three children...is now being forced to try to survive on $58 per week on unemployment,_"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

where there's a will there's a way.

some things you can't accelerate. Only time will help. Of course it also depends on where you live. Most places this is true.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/investing/comments/iegxro


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

^^^

True 'dat  Being able to have real "**** you money" in the bank is a thing of beauty.

It takes time, but once you get the first $100K you're really all set. People cannot focus on this, nor do they want to because it doesn't look good when they are out clubbing with their friends who are covered in designer fashions and handbags whlle swilling Christal via bottle service, and they're drinking soda water dressed with George from WalMart.

I've walked out on a couple of 6 figure jobs in my time, after they continually suggested we compromise our integrity, etc, things like that, or just in general suddenly started treating us like crap, or hired a real moron for a manager.

One time I picked up my final paycheque from this place on a super hot summer Friday afternoon. Pulled up in my red Ferrari 355 spider and parked it right in front of the main doors without regard for their no parking signs. This was back when I smoked too. Lit up a stinky French Gitanes right in their office before I left just to be a jerk. They had no idea I had this car, let alone anything else, it's just the way I am.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

You don't need to brag about what you have and what's expensive is relative. I find it funny when pple try to say x is expensive but I have x because it's worth it. insecurity.

I've shut up about what things cost when pple ask. But they can google (for the curious catties).

I think the ability to get more money > money you have, though saving is important. And everyone gotta start somewhere. Any little bit helps and it all adds up.



ANT 7 said:


> They had no idea I had this car, let alone anything else,


&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;

im almost like this except I'm the kind that would wear a mermaid cdg skirt when I want to because I feel like it... and I'll probably wear it often because I don't believe in letting things collect dust. Things are meant to be enjoyed/used.

my friend has a Chanel bag that she brought (her husband actually, but retail) out ONCE. If I actually dropped that much $$$ on a bag I'd wear the heck out of it. Chanel employees get 50% off so it's hard for me to pay retail but regardless, I will wear the heck out of whatever I buy, regardless of whether it's from forever 21 or Netaporter.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Here's my 2 cents, since you are looking for free money.

You had 4 months to learn an online skill. If you keep complaining, you are never going to get ahead in life.

You will just get Darwin'd eventually, sitting at home making free money with the taxes that others pay once Covid is gone. There will be too many skilled people in the market that will get jobs eventually, while you keep driving around people to Subway and Taco Bell. Most companies will adopt the remote model, people will need lesser rides than before.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

being broke is self-made. rent is not a problem, your mind is.. For rent, you can share a room full of bunkbed with other people for cheap rent.

if you mortgage a house always rent all your rooms to other people while you live the living room..

doing this in the course of your lifetime, you can save massive amount of money.. the never broke theory


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

How the hell is she getting only $58 a month?? Somethings wrong there. Plus who has 3 kids on a rideshare drivers salary??? Mistakes were made there.... I get the max $430 a month ($357 after taxes) and I’m single with no kids... wow


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Steve appleby said:


> How the hell is she getting only $58 a month?? Somethings wrong there. Plus who has 3 kids on a rideshare drivers salary??? Mistakes were made there.... I get the max $430 a month ($357 after taxes) and I'm single with no kids... wow


This is how I feel when I see that (race to not be named) lady standing near Bart station with two little kids and an infant in toll, panhandling-especially when there are programs above the usual-like WIC.

I feel bad for the kids, forced to be on the streets "begging" and learning how to "hustle" from their mom.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> GOOD TO HEAR FROM THE INCEL MOVEMENT
> 
> Call me in twenty years when you see you first Vagi na,


I certainly wouldn't want to see this "mother of four crum crunchers" vajayjay.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> I certainly wouldn't want to see this "mother of four crum crunchers" vajayjay.


My eldest wife has birthed 5, and hers is as pretty and sweet as any 20 yo.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't understand the $600 being too much money &#129335;&#127995;‍♂ Wasn't that whole point ??? To pay you enough that you would be willing to stay home and not spread the super deadly virus &#129440;????? Now we realize the virus is weak AF and so the narrative switches to lazy outcasts not willing to work.
> 
> I stayed home and took the money because $750 was what I averaged every week on Lyft. Take away what I spend on gas and maintenance , it was a no brainer...stay home and stop the spread.
> 
> ...


For a lot of people, 600/week is more than they usually take home. So the ones that were called back didn't want to go back, and the ones that weren't, are not motivated to work for less money than staying home. I have a neighbor in this sit. Her place of work didn't call everyone back. She could get another job, but no reason to if she is getting paid more to do nothing.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> These articles are always dripping with people that made bad decisions in life. "Single mother of three" "grandmother with sole custody of 11 year old" etc etc.
> 
> Some people just make awful choices, and then wonder why they land in the position they are in.


Her husband could have died. Why assume bad choices?


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

ldriva said:


> And this is the sad part. I'm really surprised at how complacent people are and just accepting it. We pay the government taxes to provide services for times like this. Instead, you got people fighting over how much to give people that need the money during a global pandemic.


 Like the pandemic is our fault!! 
A**holes who run our so great country are playing with people's health and livelihoods. They are all filthy rich and could care less about ALL PEOPLE in our country.
Trump gave an extra 300 + 100 that the states had to come up with to make 400. Some states denied help, some states won't pay the 100.
Here in Arizona, we get the 300 for only 3 - 5 weeks more.
Postal Service was given 25 million not to screw up mail-in ballots for the election. Thank you Trump F**K YOU TRUMP. 
Where is Trump's tax reports for the past 4 years? Hope he goes to prison for his corrupted ways. But when it comes to us, OMG IRS is knocking on our doors. I got hit for 611.00 in 2019 for taxes back in 2005, 14 years!! Ironically I couldn't provide proof (H&R Block only keeps their records 5 years). They took everything out of my bank account, left me with nothing. Got notification by email from my bank, no money in your account. I drove to my bank and the IRS took it. 
So what makes Trump that much more special??


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is how I feel when I see that (race to not be named) lady standing near Bart station with two little kids and an infant in toll, panhandling-especially when there are programs above the usual-like WIC.
> 
> I feel bad for the kids, forced to be on the streets "begging" and learning how to "hustle" from their mom.


I'll go ahead and and say it, that is why Black people get stereotyped the way they do.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Floofy said:


> For a lot of people, 600/week is more than they usually take home. So the ones that were called back didn't want to go back, and the ones that weren't, are not motivated to work for less money than staying home. I have a neighbor in this sit. Her place of work didn't call everyone back. She could get another job, but no reason to if she is getting paid more to do nothing.
> 
> 
> Her husband could have died. Why assume bad choices?


The $600 made sense in California and NY where the cost of living is out of control. The other states could of been given less .


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> I'll go ahead and and say it, that is why Black people get stereotyped the way they do.


omg



O-Side Uber said:


> The $600 made sense in California and NY where the cost of living is out of control. The other states could of been given less .


depends on what they usually make. Plenty of people in Texas usually take home more than that so it was hard on them to pay their mortgages and such, and others make half that and got to hang around doing nothing for extra money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://money.yahoo.com/millions-americans-scrape-benefits-expire-100018149.html


MORE " UNDOCUMENTED " WORKERS ARE WHAT WE NEED TO FIX THIS !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Steve appleby said:


> I'll go ahead and and say it, that is why Black people get stereotyped the way they do.


Wasn't black.

I'll get my hand slapped again, if I even hint at some race person even if it's not about that said person because, crybaby.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> My eldest wife has birthed 5, and hers is as pretty and sweet as any 20 yo.


I will testify to similar experiences elsewhere.

Its a muscle.

Use it or Lose it !


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> I'll go ahead and and say it, that is why Black people get stereotyped the way they do.


That makes absolutely no sense. There are more white people out panhandling. There are more white people doing everything in America and you don't stereotype based on that.

Saying such things is just an excuse to say racist things by giving a supposed good reason.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Floofy said:


> That makes absolutely no sense. There are more white people out panhandling. There are more white people doing everything in America and you don't stereotype based on that.
> 
> Saying such things is just an excuse to say racist things by giving a supposed good reason.


That's because the majority of the crime isn't committed by white people (where I live at)
BLM
Burn, loot, and murder


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> That's because the majority of the crime isn't committed by white people (where I live at)
> BLM
> Burn, loot, and murder


But when you stereotype you are transferring that to my black neighbors who do no such things.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

IRME4EVER said:


> Like the pandemic is our fault!!
> A**holes who run our so great country are playing with people's health and livelihoods. They are all filthy rich and could care less about ALL PEOPLE in our country.
> Trump gave an extra 300 + 100 that the states had to come up with to make 400. Some states denied help, some states won't pay the 100.
> Here in Arizona, we get the 300 for only 3 - 5 weeks more.
> ...


And yet you owing the IRS is somehow trump's fault?I have never understood people's obsession with trumps tax returns. Who gives a shit about his tax returns?

second off going to H&R was a mistake right there. They suck at doing people's taxes. Lastly, it's the IRS, you don't mess with them. They will win everytime and have a lot of tools at their disposal. Your lucky your bank account wasn't seized.
If you wanna blame someone, blame congress.



Floofy said:


> But when you stereotype you are transferring that to my black neighbors who do no such things.


Well, sucks to be them. Unfortunately that's the way the world works. If a certain race is responsible for the majority of the crime that is committed in a neighborhood, it's just a natural reaction.



Steve appleby said:


> And yet you owing the IRS is somehow trump's fault?I have never understood people's obsession with trumps tax returns. Who gives a shit about his tax returns?
> 
> second off going to H&R was a mistake right there. They suck at doing people's taxes. Lastly, it's the IRS, you don't mess with them. They will win everytime and have a lot of tools at their disposal. Your lucky your bank account wasn't seized.
> If you wanna blame someone, blame congress.
> ...


why do you think white women clutch their purses everytime they see a black person?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> That's because the majority of the crime isn't committed by white people (where I live at)
> BLM
> Burn, loot, and murder


Of course You are from nowhere and that is where that is true.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

[/QUOTE]

why do you think white women clutch their purses everytime they see a black person?
[/QUOTE]

I never have.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> Ant with 4 mouths to feed goes from $658 to $58 per week after supplement expired


There wouldn't be 4 opened mouths if Ant learned to keep her legs closed.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The U.S House voted to approve $25 Billion for the post office today (which the head of the USPS said he doesn't need at the moment). But Nancy Pelosi rejected continuation of PUA Federal Un/Under-Employment benefits.

Source: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/22/usps-news-house-passes-postal-service-funding-bill.html

:confusion:


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

send the 600 to africa...they really need it. in the end to give you need to take. everyone wants to take. usa is top 25% of world so lets just send our money to the 3rd world for social justice...same logic....just watch all the whinning takers on this thread flip if they have to become givers


----------

